# New here from Georgia



## Babyred (Mar 17, 2008)

I just recently have gotten back into bows. I use to shoot a Easton if that should tell how long it has been. I have a Hoyt Kobalt. I love it.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Babyred (Mar 17, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Babyred. Have fun here.


----------



## Babyred (Mar 17, 2008)

*Awww shucks*

Yall make a girl feel sooo welcome:wink:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome i sure u will have fun.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## badhuntergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Babyred (Mar 17, 2008)

*Thanks again*

Thanks again for the welcomes


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## phk691 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to AT from a fellow Georgian


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*new member*

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: felloew Georgian to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BOWTECH DAWG (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome neighbor !!!!:welcome:


----------

